# Sway Control question



## 04fxsts (Aug 14, 2011)

This may sound like a silly question but I am new to pulling a camper, we just got a 1994 Road Ranger 24 foot. I got a deal, free, on a used load leveling hitch and a sway control came with it. Everything I read says this must be removed before backing up. Ok, good enough for me but just what is it that might happen? Jim.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The way it was told to me, it puts stress on the bar and it could break something like the bar itself, or either of the small balls it's attached to or worse yet, the attachment point on the trailer tongue. If you break it or its supports it could be a very expensive if the attachment points to the tongue break first, then you can no longer use one. It's not worth forgetting about.

You only need the antisway bar when you are traveling highway speed and there are strong winds or you are passing or being passed by larger or any vehicle depending on how fast they are going. It's for stability and safety of the trailer behind you at speeds and in high wind conditions.

When you stop along the way, look for places to accomodate your size. Truck stops are great for this. They are so large you can usually drive through or park where you don't need to back up. Don't try to park close or you'll get boxed in and put yourself in trouble. The long walks are good for you anyway.

Then when you get to your final destination, the first thing you do is remove the bar (and stow it safely so you don't forget) and then you can drive forward or backward as needed since you are driving slow and mostly parking. If you change your mind on the location, stop at the exit and put the bar back on prior to leaving. When I towed in this manner I never had an issue.


----------

